# matte colors



## chris76 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey guys, probably a stupid question.
does anyone here have experience with the matte finishes that some cars have these days?
my question is would a matte black or any matte color car have a clear coat?
does a clear coat make it shiny?
how would you detail this, buff, polish etc?
thanks in advance


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=179025

Most matte finishes are vinyl wraps so this thread shows how to deal with it very well

Marc Heavely Detail has also dealt with a few Focus RS500s in the same sort of manner with threads on here


----------



## chris76 (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah ok thanks
but some euro cars are coming out new with the matte paint, would these have clear coats?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

chris76 said:


> yeah ok thanks
> but some euro cars are coming out new with the matte paint, would these have clear coats?


No....


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Matte or Satin Finish Paint*

DO NOT polish, wet-sand or use conventional wax or use an automatic car wash that uses hot wax in the final rinse, as the flattening agents that cause the matte appearance (textured finish) by diffuse 30 degree reflection are retained very close to the clear coat surface. By levelling the surface the light will be reflected evenly and result in a 'shine'.

Use a rotary polisher and an ultra soft, zero abrasive cut (Lake County CCS Concourse Gold (100 PPI) foam pad) with a mild chemical paint cleaner (Zaino Z-AIO - All in One) it will remove surface marring and leave it satin matte. Use a clear polymer (Zaino Z-CS - Clear Seal) the key is to add surface protection and depth without adding gloss.

Swisswax Opaque products for Matte finish paint and vinyl wraps have been specifically developed (oil free) to ensure that they don't change the appearance in matt paint or vinyl wraps.

1.	Wash surface with Swisswax (SV) Opaque Car Bath
2.	Prior to wax application the wrap needs to be totally free from oils and dirt. Clean all wrapped surfaces with SV Opaque Pre-cleaner. 
3.	Spray a 100% cotton micro fibre towel and apply to one panel at a time. 
4.	Wipe off with a clean 100% cotton towel
5.	Apply SV Opaque Wax to one panel at a time, this wax will provide depth without adding a shine
6.	Allow to dry for 10 minutes before buffing off and moving to the next section.
7.	After the wax has out gassed and set-up, allow 2-3 hours and then buff the surface with a soft 100% cotton micro fibre towel
8.	Use Quick Finish Opaque as a quick detailer to remove finger marks and smudges


----------



## chris76 (Mar 19, 2010)

wow, thank you for such a detailed response

i am not actually detailing one myself but me and a friend were having a discussion about it.


----------



## aminder (Sep 16, 2010)

TOGWT said:


> *Matte or Satin Finish Paint*
> 
> DO NOT polish, wet-sand or use conventional wax or use an automatic car wash that uses hot wax in the final rinse, as the flattening agents that cause the matte appearance (textured finish) by diffuse 30 degree reflection are retained very close to the clear coat surface. By levelling the surface the light will be reflected evenly and result in a 'shine'.
> 
> ...


I've just finished my car and have seen this post regarding Zaino Z-AIO product over several sites.....

From desciption on a website it sounds like it has polyimers would this not damage the matt look?

Also what are the alternatives to using Lake County CCS Concourse Gold (100 PPI) foam pad) I can't seem to find a uk distributer

Anything I can get from these guys who also stock Zaino Z-AIO
hxxp://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/machine-pads-plates.php

I have purchased the SwissWax Discovery kit also for finishing and waxing.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Q:From desciption on a website it sounds like it has polyimers would this not damage the matt look?

A polymer will not damage (Matte) paint, most paints contain polymers

Q:Also what are the alternatives to using Lake County CCS Concourse Gold (100 PPI) foam pad) I can't seem to find a uk distributer

Find a pad that has 100 pores per inch (PPI) i.e. a very, very 'soft' foam pad


----------



## aminder (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for your quick response on this

I think I'll get a hold of this today and test out, I can't find a 100 pores per inch pad though I think the closest Elitecarcare have is the 3M Perfect-it III High Gloss Finishing Pad in black which if I remember correctly is around the 80PPI mark

I think the white one they do is higher but they don't stock.

You think I'd be ok with the black? or should I do some more hunting for 100PPI?



TOGWT said:


> Q:From desciption on a website it sounds like it has polyimers would this not damage the matt look?
> 
> A polymer will not damage (Matte) paint, most paints contain polymers
> 
> ...


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

A 'soft' 80 PPI pad will be fine (100PPI is the 'softest' pad (LC CCS range) I've found so far


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I was going to direct you to my thread about matt detailing but it looks like someone else already has


----------

